

Section links in READMEs and blob pages - pathdependent
https://github.com/blog/1126-section-links-in-readmes-and-blob-pages

======
pathdependent
I know there has been a lot of user interface complaints about github lately.
People have said it's very noisy. What I liked about this update was that I
noticed it a few days ago, prior to the announcement. It just made intuitive
sense.

